# Would you get a nano tank?



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

a 24 gallon complete with wet/dry and even a skimmer is $225

is it worth it-for the money and luxury of being self contained if you wanted to have a small tank?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Its not that bad actually....if you really like it, I'd say go for it, if your planning to get it :nod:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Absolutely. Ive kept and maintained many nanos for myself and others, they are a joy to keep and always keep ya interested and busy.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a 10gal in my kitchen. I like them because they are so cheap. I would get one.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's a good price for a 24 gal. I'd say take advantage of that price.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

that is a good deal. lights included also?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sound like a decent price to me . go for it .


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Get it!


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I've got two nano's, a 10 gallon with a tiger shrimp and a few goby's, and a 30 gallon with a Peacock Mantis Shrimp.
I really enjoy both of them, so I say go for it, it's worth the money.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

The lights are good enough to have soft coral in it. I'm going to go ahead and get her the 24 as part of a graduation/homewarming gift. She closed on her pimping condo today.....1,200 sq ft of home sweet home!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I think that they could be a pretty neat little aquarium to own.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

That sounds like the 24 gallon BioCube or Oddessey nano tank we sell at our shop. Comes with wet/dry/skimmer and 48 watt compact lighting. Theyre POS.

Small salt water tanks are harder to maintain than a larger one. More room for error than in a large tank. I know a lot of customers who tried to 14 or 24 nano and end up selling it.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

How are they POS? There were two there-the biocube and aquapod (I hate that gimmicky name.....leave Apple alone!) The aquapod had better lighting and was 5 gallons smaller


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have a 12g sw nano i love it


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

skimmer and wet dry?

good price but nanos generally the idea is to keep it as simple as possible the low water volume makes it possible to run with out a wet/dry which is a nitrate factory any way and with out a skimmer a because small water changes are very easy with a low volume system and eliminate the need for a skimmer plus in a tank that small there aer very few fish that can be housed so your need for a skimmer is further reduced..

also figure about another 250 for sand/rock/test kits/saltmix/and eventually when its ready small corals and cleaner crew..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

It's got a skimmer and wet/dry......are you saying the wet/dry wouldn't be good? I don't get it.

The only things going in the nano would be a few seahorses, like 3 or 4.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> It's got a skimmer and wet/dry......are you saying the wet/dry wouldn't be good? I don't get it.
> 
> The only things going in the nano would be a few seahorses, like 3 or 4.


my approach to nano tanks is that a skimmer and wetdry is unnecessary and only complicates teh set more then necessary.. either way a nano requires alot of attention so its much easier to just do a weekly small water change then to deal with skimmers and sumps and wet dry .. most back pack skimmers do a mediocer job at best except fotr maybe the cpr but thats not really a cheap unit

sea horses are far from an easy thing to keep and im not sure a 24 gallon is a suitable home for that many i would seriously reconsider..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Gotcha, I'm sure that 2 would be fine in a 24gal cube. I've been pricing it out and may just go ahead and get a 29gal for them.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Gotcha, I'm sure that 2 would be fine in a 24gal cube. I've been pricing it out and may just go ahead and get a 29gal for them.


you might be better off just getting an aga tank then get a large aquaclear filter and swap out the impeller for a smaller one to slow downt th flow and turn the filter into a refugium, very good for these type of setups to allow for the growth of iso pods with are very benifical for most marine animals

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...cfm?pCatId=2277

are these the type of seahorses your looking at?

pricey


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a 95 marine reef, right now I'd go to a 12 or 24 if I could get into it reasonably, and sell off my extra stuff. Big saltwater water changes (25-35 gallons) are a pain. I'd set up the nano with my clownfish, and some corals, and put my big RD in the 75 with 20 sump.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Moved to SW forum


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

They are $40 each at the LFS and they aren't pixies. The guy that seems to be the most down to earth at the LFS said he's got a lady who's tank he takes care of and shes got 4 of them in a 35 gallon sized tank that are about 5 inches long. I just found a 46gal bowfront with a skimmer, hood and stand (that match the new cabinets) and lights for $300 on craigslist. I wrote the guy and told him I'll pick it up the hour he tells me he will sell it for $250. It's only 9 months old. I figure that would be the way to go!


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

The more tanks the better! But yes, good price.


----------

